# Crank brothers eggbeater 3 / Candy 3?



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

Got a road bike recently, and am thinking of using it as a opportunity to learn clipless on.

I've narrowed to 2 choice for pedals:

Egg Beater 3









Candy 3









Heard a lot of things about these 2, but comments were more on older models. I would definitely get the candy 3 if not for some people saying the extra platform is useless. The fact that crank brother pedals has good "float" is a plus to me.

LBS has these Shimano shoes:

Shimano M087











> The M087G contains many of Shimano's high-end features found in their top competition shoes, but at a more attractive price range. Features such as a micro-adjust buckle and dual straps that securely hold the foot and allow for subtle adjustments are just one of the examples of "borrowed technology" from the more expensive elite shoes. The M087G also features breathable mesh and an aggressive sole, and is slightly lighter than its predecessor the M086.


What do you guys think?

Already got 5.10s and flat pedals, just want to try something different.


----------



## smitty1930 (Jul 1, 2010)

love my eggbeaters. Never used the candys.


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

The platform is only useful if you plan on riding with regular shoes.

If you clip in your shoes on the candy/smartys and look at the actual contact, you'll notice that the contact is the same as the eggbeaters...all on the spindle.

In fact, if the shoes does come in contact with the platform, you'll need to shave down some of the tread so the cleat can grab the rails.

But, in any event, all of the weight for both pedals is in the contact between the cleat and the spindle.

That being said, I like the candy's for my mtb because I occassionally take them out with regular shoes on and I like the feeling of the little extra protection from the body when clipped in on the trail (that might all be a mental thing though), but either pedal will pop you out faster than lightning if you strike the bottom in the right way on a rock or some other hard object.


----------



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

Hmm. So if I will never use normal shoes (have flat pedals for that) eggbeaters would be better huh. 4 sided entry seems very noob friendly.


----------



## blablablacksheep (Mar 22, 2011)

i have candy x which are very simular to candy3 ie platform.

the eggbeaters are good but you need to get the good ones, ie not the entry level model for them to be effective.

4 sided entry sounds good, but in reality with the candy it more like 2 sided like m20s

shoes i have spez expert and they seem very good so far.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I started riding clipless with Mallets. I soon realized the whole outer platform wasn't doing me any good, so I went to Eggbeaters. Helps cut down on pedal strikes since they're smaller.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I love my eggbeaters. I have the Candy's on my road bike so I can take it for a short spin around town and have more of a platform. I can also do this with regular eggbeaters, but the platform is nice. These are years old without any problems. I highly recommend them. If you have any specific questions pm me.


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

LoneReaction said:


> Hmm. So if I will never use normal shoes (have flat pedals for that) eggbeaters would be better huh. 4 sided entry seems very noob friendly.


The candy/smarty pedals have 4 sided entry , as well. The spindle rotates in the plastic body...or the body rotates around the spindle..however you wanna look at it ;-)


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

I have the Candy 3's. I'm not always the most graceful rider and strike my pedals from time to time. I find the platform around the eggbeater portion to be a very effective bumper that keeps me from accidentally getting unclipped.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I have Candy pedals and I find the platform is nice when your starting on a hill and need to pedal before you can clip in.


----------



## Chuey83 (Feb 2, 2010)

I started with candys and after half a season I found a good deal and switched to eggbeaters. The only downside to the eggbeaters was I was going through cleats a whole lot quicker.....like three a season and that quickly adds up. The only reason I could think of was I am 210 before gear and the platform of the candies was helping distribute the weight.


----------



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. I got a pair of black candy 3. Will be getting shoes soon.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

just bought the Candy 3's myself for my Cobia...should be here on friday.

It was back and forth between these and the normal Egg beaters...i thought the extra platform would be nice in cause i want to ride with out my bike shoes.


----------



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

HighLife420 said:


> just bought the Candy 3's myself for my Cobia...should be here on friday.
> 
> It was back and forth between these and the normal Egg beaters...i thought the extra platform would be nice in cause i want to ride with out my bike shoes.


I just rode it without bike shoes, to go to dinner nearby. The candy already felt so tiny under my feet, I cannot imagine trying to pedal on eggbeaters! :eekster:


----------

